
Ask HN: Any tips on how to relax and be very attentive during an onsite? - bsvalley
Just trying to figure out how people deal with over-thinking everything during an onsite interview. Despite being well prepared there&#x27;s always the unknown part which throws you off. Not necessarily stress per se, more like not being 100% attentive or present while being interviewed for the whole day.<p>Any tips on how to relax and be 100% in it?
======
LinuxBender
Diet wise, I would suggest L-Theanine. It is a non essential amino acid found
in some forms of Tea. Humans can safely ingest a large amount of it. For me,
at about 300mg, I am very relaxed. Combined with Caffeine, it has a mild and
similar effect as ADHD drugs.

